# Visiting Philippine : whan can I bring them ?



## Blackwater8 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello,

I'm a French boy who will travel to Philippines for 3 weeks next months.
I plan to go off track and visit the most I can.

Plain question : what can I bring to Philippino people ?
I mean a kind of "souvenir" from France/Europe that I could offer them.

Usually we think the other way around...

V


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Blackwater, well I'm going off the information you've provided and so with that maybe ball caps, t-shirts with France on them or a French sports team?, especially the ball caps because Western ball caps are of high quality the stuff sold here is real junk. Eiffel tower would be another, especially if it has dual function.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I've always had good luck with bringing a bag of sweets (chocolates, bubble gum, tootsie rolls & hard candies). When I go out in town, I try to grab a handful and put them in my pocket. Out on the street, I'll hand them out for no other reason than just to have them experience something different and to thank me with a smile.

**Dollars are always nice but not nearly as fun.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Blackwater8 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a French boy who will travel to Philippines for 3 weeks next months.
> I plan to go off track and visit the most I can.
> ...


Pasalubong is really for family or close friends. I wouldnt set yourself up as an atm just giving out. Gifts


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Blackwater8 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a French boy who will travel to Philippines for 3 weeks next months.
> I plan to go off track and visit the most I can.
> ...


May not be the best time to be roaming around during election time.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Blackwater8 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a French boy who will travel to Philippines for 3 weeks next months.
> I plan to go off track and visit the most I can.
> ...


Let them like you for who you are,not for what you give them!


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

My preference in candies to give out is hard candies, albeit quality ones. Those that have a soft core is my #1 choice. 
Chocolates melt very easily.
I'm a Filipino Canadian and I know you will be in a "better place" in the Philippines if you endear yourself to the children. Good things follow. It's all up to you.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

How old are you French "boy"? 

If you are indeed just a boy, just bring what makes you happy. Candies, chocolates, little trinkets just to show the French way of saying Hi 
Ask your accompanying guardians first and see if what they have in mind.

Tip: Don't be grabbing everyone you meet and kissing cheek to cheek


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I never brought stuff for the masses, but did for immediate family. I always brought two checked bags, one of my clothes, stuff, etc, the other a foot locker loaded with a bag of chocolates, good bath soap (Dove), good hair shampoo and conditioner, coffee, spam or a canned ham, and few other things that usually added up to 50 lbs . Got most of it at Costco in U.S. Then let wife decide how it was given out once there. It was amazing the stuff I took for granted as just every day stuff was like gold there to family up in the craziness of Bagong Silang. For you, if for a girlfriend and family, then stuff that is clearly "France" is nice along w/ similar items to what I listed, but otherwise, I would not be doling out stuff to the masses. Friend of mine went to buy some drinks for about 4 kids once when out and found himself suddenly surrounded by 20 kids wanting the soda before he even had the first 4. It never ends.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Nickleback99 said:


> I never brought stuff for the masses, but did for immediate family. I always brought two checked bags, one of my clothes, stuff, etc, the other a foot locker loaded with a bag of chocolates, good bath soap (Dove), good hair shampoo and conditioner, coffee, spam or a canned ham, and few other things that usually added up to 50 lbs . Got most of it at Costco in U.S. Then let wife decide how it was given out once there. It was amazing the stuff I took for granted as just every day stuff was like gold there to family up in the craziness of Bagong Silang. For you, if for a girlfriend and family, then stuff that is clearly "France" is nice along w/ similar items to what I listed, but otherwise, I would not be doling out stuff to the masses. Friend of mine went to buy some drinks for about 4 kids once when out and found himself suddenly surrounded by 20 kids wanting the soda before he even had the first 4. It never ends.


Like you post! I am not French and not travel to France but some of this might apply. I fly at least twice a year to the USA. I too have 2 check-in bags. One has a storage locker with frozen meat; the meat in the Philippines is awful! I use 5 pounds of dry ice to keep it frozen. I also include small electronic items (cheaper in the USA) and many things my wife request. I also ship a box via LBC that I get very low shipment since I buy my ticket from them.


----------

